# Tape Schedule



## Guest (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm on day 52 and seem to have lost the schedule for doing the tapes. So I'm not sure what tape goes on what day. What should I do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you want email me and I can send the rest of the schedule to you.To get you going Day 52 No tape and then it's side 5 for a few days.The only way I know to find something I lose is to lose something else. I always find the stuff I couldn't find before when I'm looking for a different lost things.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2001)

Thanks Kmottus,If you could send me the schedule I'd be highly appreciative. Could I get your e-mail address?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

kmottus###aol.comK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi All,K, Thank you for helping out here. Victor, now I know what to get you for your birthday







Best RegardsMike


----------

